# Marketing T-Shirts on College Campus



## Crynos (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi there,

My friend and I are looking to get started selling shirts. We're going to start small selling around the college campus that we both attend, and then hopefully move into a website later on.

I'm fairly familiar with the t-shirt industry as I've ran a t-shirt blog for the past four years or so, but this is a somewhat new area for me. I'm basically wondering if anyone had any tips for generating sales/a buzz on a campus.

Right now my major plan is mostly word of mouth. First, My friend and I wear the shirts around campus with text on the back along the lines of "Ask me where to get this shirt". We also plan to get a bunch of our friends to wear them, which will hopefully generate some more word of mouth.

I was also thinking of giving away some shirts to popular people (eg my friend knows the second string quarterback for our football team), with a link on the back telling them where to buy our shirts.

So yeah, the strategy right now is mainly word of mouth /guerrilla stuff.

If anyone has more tips for generating sales and interest I would love to hear them.

Thanks!
-Colin


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

So if someone does ask "Where can I get that shirt," what is the answer?

What I am getting at is, you need to set up a distribution channel. It's great to use word of mouth to get people to know about your brand, but you need to have a way for people to buy your shirts at a time when they are ready, willing and able to make a purchase.

Try to see if there are any events on campus where you can set up a table and sell your shirts.


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

Here is my 2 cents get your name to the different clubs and dorms.


----------



## Crynos (Nov 11, 2007)

kimura-mma said:


> So if someone does ask "Where can I get that shirt," what is the answer?
> 
> What I am getting at is, you need to set up a distribution channel. It's great to use word of mouth to get people to know about your brand, but you need to have a way for people to buy your shirts at a time when they are ready, willing and able to make a purchase.
> 
> Try to see if there are any events on campus where you can set up a table and sell your shirts.


I'm definitely worried about that.

I was thinking about having a website (maybe even a blog?) just dedicated to giving information on when we're selling/how to get a shirts. I definitely need to give distribution some thought though.

Thanks so far guys.


----------

